# Hardware Monitoring



## Moartel (13. September 2001)

Ich habe mir jetzt ein neues Mainboard gekauft. Es ist ein MSI K7pro Version 1.0b. 
Dummerweise zeigen die Kontroll-LEDs beim starten einen Fehler mit der CPU an und nix geht. Die CPU bleibt auch bei längerem Testen ohne Kühler kalt. Ich schließe daraus dass kein Strom darauf ist. Also mal schnell das alte Board wieder reingetan, ins Internet geguckt und siehe da: Das Board hat Hardware Monitoring. Heißt das Zwangsläufig dass kontrolliert wird ob ein Lüfter an der CPU hängt? Dann müsste ich mir ja einen speziellen kaufen. Oder kann es sein dass da noch ein anderes Problem vorliegt?
Hat evtl. jemand das gleiche Board oder anderweitig Erfahrung mit diesem Board?


----------



## Rene (14. September 2001)

Hi,

unwahrscheinlisch, dass es wegen eines fehlenden Lüfters streikt! Aber man weiss ja nie was sich diese lustigen Hardewarearchitekten sich so alles einfallen lassen.

Check nochmal Stromversorgung und alle Steckverbindungen!


René


----------

